# High School/College sweethearts: where are they now?



## Vinny (Sep 8, 2018)

Here is my high school/college sweet heart story. We got engaged and then I entered the Army since they were drafting back then. While I was in Vietnam she sent me a Dear John letter just like the ones I saw on all the WWII movies where I felt sorry for the guy. I never dreamed that guy would be me. What was worse is that I still had 8 months to go before I could go home. She gave the engagement ring to my dad and I was crushed. 

49 years later she called me up since I had moved to the State where she lived in the next town and she saw my name in the phone book (remember them?). She apologized saying she was immature and went on to tell me about the sad story of her life. She became a drug addict while in a hippie commune. She also got pregnant there by one of the many guys she was passed around to. She had a son and also said she is an anti capitalist but owns her own business now. She also developed mental problems but believes angels talk to her and help her tell the future so she became a fortune teller over the phone. 

She had many jobs and finally married a man to support her and her son. She told me with glee how she served him with divorce papers the day after his college tuition check for her son cleared the bank. She is married to a woman now, still with mental problems. Weird part was that through all those years she saved everything I ever gave her which she mailed to me at my request. She said she often thought she made a big mistake and apologized for what she did to me. I kept on telling her that I was glad she cheated since my life is great and we are opposed on most issues in life so we would never have lasted.

At the time I was devastated but it ended up being the single biggest great thing in my life. If not for her cheating I would never have met my wonderful wife of 46 years, never become a successful capitalist and probably would have divorced her real quick. Funny how when we look back on our lives we realize that we are where we are not only due to the good things that happened to us but also the bad.

4 of my friends married H.S./College sweet hearts and only one is still married to her. The rest divorced within a few years of marriage. Sometimes we are with someone so long that we figure the next logical step is marriage due to not wanted to start all over again in another relationship.

How about you? Any school sweetheart stories. Who married their school sweetheart?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2018)

Married my neighborhood sweetheart!! We attended different high schools...


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2018)

I broke off my three year steady after high school and never looked back. I never planned to marry her but I did love her. I could not wait to leave my home town mostly because I saw it as a trap thinking I could never spend the rest of my life there. I know a few people that married their HS sweeties but not many.  After several years I went back but wish I never had. Those years were spent getting drunk and going nowhere with a large group of similar lost souls. I had mostly brief and one night affairs with many women. Finally, I just blew town for good knowing I was headed for hell if I stayed. I wonder at times about my high school sweetie hoping she found happiness. I never married and never planned to from an early age. Life has been good because I knew it will be what I make it to be.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2018)

Started dating my high school sweetheart my Sophomore year. (She was a cheerleader, I was quarterback of the football team.) Married as soon as she graduated, married for almost 40 years until she passed away.  I still miss her.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 8, 2018)

I married my High School Sweetheart...We married at 20 years old and still married for 53 years...We had a boy and a girl....They are both married with 2 children
each...
Sorry Hoot for your wife passed away....God Bless...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow Vinnie, you had a narrow escape! Glad things worked well for you.

I didn't meet my ex-husband until I was out of school a few years; I think I was 22.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Wow Vinnie, you had a narrow escape! Glad things worked well for you.
> 
> I didn't meet my ex-husband until I was out of school a few years; I think I was 22.


Her married to a woman explains a lot. She was going from man to man seeking something she was missing but found in the arms of a woman. My life is great. It would have been horrible had I married her.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 8, 2018)

I met my high school sweetheart at 16; we married when we graduated at 18.   He was a great guy but we were too young and immature.   We eventually divorced but are still friendly when our paths cross.   Met my current husband a couple of years later; we've been married 30 years now.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2018)

She was 17, and I was 19. We met in a coffee shop, dated, broke up for a month, got back together and got married. I was in the Army, in CA, and she flew out and 9 months later my son was born. (Can you tell I was happy to see her) Almost 62 years later, we still meet in a coffee shop. Only difference is, coffee isn’t 10 cents anymore.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2018)

I met my high school sweetheart when I was 15 and he was 16. We married when I was 20yrs old. At that time he was in the Navy. He got drafted a few months before our wedding. Now we just celebrated our 53yrs of Marital Bliss. We have 2 children and 3 grandchildren. We are 2 very Blessed people.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2018)

My first high school boyfriend is still one of my best friends.  We've been there for each other through the years.  A little bit of my heart will always belong to him.


----------



## aja8888 (Oct 16, 2018)

I never had a high school sweetheart. I guess I missed the fun?  I did marry at 33 years old.  That lasted 17 years and now I'm with wife #2.  All is good, no stories, but I had a lot of interesting girl friends between ages 18 and 33!


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2018)

I was a basket case when I was a teenager. I was pathologically shy especially around girls. I didn't even date until Junior College. When a girl would show interest in me I would either freeze up or act like a jerk that wasn't interested even if I was. I mean I had absolute zero self confidence. 

  For example there was this girl in the 9th grade that I thought was absolutely gorgeous. I mean she just knocked my socks off. And she would wear those tartan skirts with the elegant long sleeve white blouses that made her look like a New England Preppy. (She was originally from Boston). 

  She lived out on Bellair Beach which was a ritzy area. Houses out there average about 500-750K these days. 

  And here I was this kid of a single waitress mom living in a rented $55 a month dump in redneckville with my JC Penny khaki pants. and red and white checked shirts that looked like they were made from Pizza Hut table cloths. That's what my mother would buy me for school clothes every year. Two pairs of JC Penny Khakis and two red and white checked shirts also from JC Penny's. 

  But every day in Mr. Mansur's Algebra class she would come over and start talking to me. She did this for weeks. She would come over to where I was sitting and start taking to me until the bell rang and Manser gave her the hairy eyeball and then she would go to her seat. And the whole time I would just answer back in my choked up mono syllable words too scared to make a move all the while thinking she was the most gorgeous female on earth. I was totally intimidated. She finally gave up on me. 

  There were a few others. But none that rocked my world like she did. But it always went about the same. I guess I was at least a halfway decent looking Dude. But with absolute zero for self confidence you aren't going to get very far with the ladies.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

OMG, you were the male version of myself. Seriously. Except I wasn't even looking, just being a jerk with the guys who liked me. I didn't mean to be mean; I was just really shy.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2018)

I met my high school sweetheart when I was 17 and he was 15. He didn’t look that young though and I didn’t think it was a problem but his mom certainly did. 

It was a very special relationship with a lot of romance and adventure; I was a very lucky girl however we did not marry. 

Over the years I have wondered what happened to him. He was a really nice guy and very handsome.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 20, 2018)

Absolutely no idea!


----------

